# Installation Parallel Desktop



## mabovitch (8 Décembre 2006)

Salut a tous,

J ai un pb pour installer PD. Je suis sur MacBook Intel, et j ai une partition Windows faite avec BootCamp. J ai fais une image disque de cette partition, et c est a partir de celle ci que je voudrais installer Parallels Desktop ; seulement voila, quand je dois indiquer le chemin ou se situe l image, imposible de la choisir, il ne semble pas la reconnaitre. 
Aurais je faux qq part ?
Merci


----------



## whereismymind (8 Décembre 2006)

Tu ne peux pas indiquer a Parallels l'image d'un système déjà installé. Tu peux soit faire une install a partir d'un CD, soit a partir de l'image d'un CD mais c'est tout....


----------



## basquin (8 Décembre 2006)

LOL j ai rien compris !

J ai pourtant bien vue, q'apres avoir installer Parallels on pouvait uttiliser 
la partition BootCamp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Par contre on parle d'installer Parallels-Tools-Bcp-1.0.3-Win exe........?????

Comment installer un exe sur un Mac OS X !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On va me dire de demarer le PC......de quelle maniere puisque Parallels ne peut pas demarer le PC si  Parallels-Tools-Bcp-1.0.3-Win exe n'est pas installer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ou alors demarer sa partition en BootCamp puis installer  Parallels-Tools-Bcp-1.0.3-Win exe
Le probleme c'est OU telecharger ce sataner merdier ))))!!


Bref c'est plus qu une machine a gaz ce truc !!!!

Donc, comme vous l 'avez devinez.....j ai strictement rien capté aux explications !!!!


----------



## basquin (8 Décembre 2006)

Bon...heuu...chui vraiment con !

La procedure:

Installer BootCamp
Demarer l'installation de windows via BootCamp.

Puis apres avoir installé Windows, tlecharger et installer:
Parallels Tools Bcp a cette adresse:
http://download.parallels.com/beta/Parallels-Tools-Bcp-1.0.3-Win.exe

Ensuite, redemarer en mac Os X.

Puis, telecharger Paralles Desktop a cette adresse:
http://download.parallels.com/beta/Parallels Desktop 3036 Mac en.dmg

la suite tout a l'heurre si sa marche ))


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

:modo: t'as pas posté là où il fallait 
en plus on en a déjà pas mal parlé (notamment ICI)
alors la prochaine fois, une petite recherche


----------



## basquin (9 Décembre 2006)

lol

J avais deja fait la recherche, les explications je les avaient pas bien compris -)


Mais:
Surtou tn'installer pas ce soft !!!!!!!

Windows vous demande d'appler microsoft pour reactiver votre suysteme..


Puis .....    ECRAN BLEU !!!!!!!!!!!!

Donc, Je confirme, BOOTCAMP c est super
Parallels, c est de la GroZZZZE Bidouille !

Attendez donc la version final !!!!

PS: Mon Pc sous Bootcamp est maintenant Plant&#233; -))))


----------



## whereismymind (9 Décembre 2006)

Normal pour l'activation. Ta licence de Windows est censée etre lié a un PC seulement !


----------



## basquin (9 Décembre 2006)

Oui je comprend surtout que Windows et parallels communique pas vraiment bein....

parceque ce qui parrait "normal"  me parrait tres bete:

Windows est bien sur la meme machine ....OUI

Je ne l'uttilise que par BootCamp ou Parallel.... OUI

J'uttilise pas la license Windows sur deux postes....OUI

Je ne pirate donc pas ma version de windows....OUI

Il serait donc plutot Normal, que lorsque tu lance parallels, windows ne te dise rien....

Bref tout ceci me fait pens&#233; qu'il y a encore du chemin a faire pour que parallels et windows 
communique reelement toutes les informations....

De mon cot&#233;, j'hesite &#224; refaire le test vue le plantage systeme sous windows -)
J attend donc la version finale et Vos r&#233;actions sur vos test )))


----------



## whereismymind (9 Décembre 2006)

Dans l'&#233;tat actuelle des choses, Parallels fonctionne parfaitement bien chez moi. Sinon concernant ce probl&#232;me d'activation, je ne sais pas quoi te dire ... Vu que Parallels cr&#233;e une machine virtuelle, Windows a peut etre (surement) consid&#233;r&#233; qu'il s'agissait d'une autre machine.

A savoir qu'avec un PC sous XP, si tu changes le Disque Dur ou est install&#233; le syst&#232;me par exemple, a l'install suivante, il consid&#232;rera que c'est une autre machine donc activation par t&#233;l&#233;phone obligatoire ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

Par ailleurs, il faut aussi consid&#233;rer que MacGeneration &#224; cr&#233;&#233; un forum sp&#233;cifique pour les probl&#232;mes Windows sur Mac, qui s'appelle, notez comme c'est bien choisi, "Windows sur Mac".

Donc, en vertu ce cette consid&#233;ration, je vous d&#233;m&#233;nage l&#224; bas !


----------



## basquin (10 Décembre 2006)

Merci a tous et pardon pour le post au mauvais endroit....


Donc, nous en etions a un sacr&#233; bug....

J ai tout r&#233;install&#233;...et...et?

&#231;a marche! (au passage merci a tous)

Par contre, certe si cette sollution est bien sympathique, elle n'est pas plus rapide que de redemarer en BootCamp (on pouvait l'imaginer)

Mais elle evite d'avoir &#224; reinstaller sont windows...

Pour ma part, comme je joue et test les jeux, mac Et PC dans le but de r&#233;aliser des videos...je suis vraiment dans l'obligation de redemarer en BootCamp.

&#224; titre d'exemple:
Flight Simulator X fonctionne tres bein sur mon mac

Lock On Modern air Combat aussi !

battlefield 2142  une merveille

Ma configue :
2x2,66 Dual-Core Intel
3 Ghz de ram
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT

Bientot une autres carte video de 512 arrive ))!


----------



## Toumak (10 Décembre 2006)

belle bête :love:


----------



## basquin (10 Décembre 2006)

Bein vi, fo ce Ki fo )))


Pour monter mes videos, ça me change de mon G4 1,25Ghz !!!!

Tien par exemple:
http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/basquin/video/xre0g_silverarena:)


----------



## Tarul (10 Décembre 2006)

basquin a dit:


> lol
> 
> J avais deja fait la recherche, les explications je les avaient pas bien compris -)
> 
> ...


Si tu avais lu et reperer notre forum, tu aurais lu que bootcamp et parallels(enfin la version qui gère les partitions bootcamp) sont des logiciels en beta. Et qu'il ne faut les utiliser qu'en comprenant bien les risques induits.


basquin a dit:


> Oui je comprend surtout que Windows et parallels communique pas vraiment bein....
> 
> parceque ce qui parrait "normal"  me parrait tres bete:
> 
> ...


Légalement, et selon la licence windows, il te faudrait 2 clé pour pouvoir utiliser windows sur bootcamp et sur paralllels. Va faire un tour dans le poste dédié aux licences.



whereismymind a dit:


> Dans l'état actuelle des choses, Parallels fonctionne parfaitement bien chez moi. Sinon concernant ce problème d'activation, je ne sais pas quoi te dire ... Vu que Parallels crée une machine virtuelle, Windows a peut etre (surement) considéré qu'il s'agissait d'une autre machine.
> 
> A savoir qu'avec un PC sous XP, si tu changes le Disque Dur ou est installé le système par exemple, a l'install suivante, il considèrera que c'est une autre machine donc activation par téléphone obligatoire ...


Parallels se créer une vm en utilisant les données de la partition mais en utilisant une configuration différente. pas la même ram, ni la même carte vidéo. Et donc pour windows, il a changé de système et peut demander une nouvelle activation. Windows XP supporte que quelque réactivation.

Je trouve d'ailleur dommage que parallels ne communique pas sur les conditions légales d'utiliser un windows par bootcamp et d'utiliser cette même partition dans une vm. Il y a un flou qui existe. Mais c'est une fonctionnalité très pratique.


----------



## whereismymind (11 Décembre 2006)

Il y a clairement un flou, puisqu'un utilisateur Mac qui aurait acheté une licence OEM de WinXP ne pourrait l'installer au choix que sur BootCamp ou que sur Parallels. Alors que physiquement c'est la même machine. C'est limite tout ça ...


----------



## kaos (27 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,
voilà quelques temps que je lis un tas de posts sur les différents os à installer sur mac.
window non merci ! j ai donné pendant 10 ans ..  mais linux j aimerais bien connaitre un peu.

j ai téléchargé la 6,10 i386 pour mactel / pc
je n'ai pas réussi a l utiliser en live cd alors je me suis tourné vers parallele dekstop juste pour voir ... mais au moment de la configuration .. on me demande si je veux partitionner
mon disque .. est ce virtuel ou physique car je ne veux pas toucher mon disque dur .. pas encore .. et si je partitionne  - ça ne va pas effeçer mon osx ?

voici le screen







En plus j ai un disque de 80 giga et là il apparait 30 et des poussieres ...


merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Tarul (27 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> bonjour,
> voilà quelques temps que je lis un tas de posts sur les différents os à installer sur mac.
> window non merci ! j ai donné pendant 10 ans ..  mais linux j aimerais bien connaitre un peu.
> *enfin un peu d'originalité . il y a le forum lix et open source, bien qu'il traite surtout linux sur les mac ppc. tu y trouvera pas mal d'information je pense.*
> ...



Vérifie bien la propriété "hard disk" de ta vm pour savoir où est stocké son disque dur.


----------

